# DTG Printer Questions



## roflwaffle (Jan 8, 2012)

I would like to know if I can turn my HP photosmart HP printer B8500 i believe into a dtg printer. Its on amazon and is 13x19. Also could i use the ink from the printer itself for the job instead of the expenisive dtg inks? Lastly how would i do so. Like how would I make the conveyor or thing to put the tshirt in it as well as the diy dtg printer. Please reply fast
-Derek


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

roflwaffle said:


> I would like to know if I can turn my HP photosmart HP printer B8500 i believe into a dtg printer. Its on amazon and is 13x19. Also could i use the ink from the printer itself for the job instead of the expenisive dtg inks? Lastly how would i do so. Like how would I make the conveyor or thing to put the tshirt in it as well as the diy dtg printer. Please reply fast
> -Derek


The short answer is that it would not work. Printing on fabrics takes a lot more ink volume than a paper printer and would need to be configured to do more interweave and possibly more passes to make up the volumne of ink needed. whether the ink would be washfast would be another story. There is a whole section here in TSF devoted to DIY. There may be some that have tried it or at least have some good info to be aware of.

You may not be aware, but the inks in desktop printers are a lot more expensive than any DTG ink.


----------



## roflwaffle (Jan 8, 2012)

Where is cheap dtg ink? Every website i have went on has it for hundreds of dollars. Could you post an example link? Also according to other people making a dtg printer can be done with any inkjet or bubble jet printer. I understand about the inks but if I got the other ink would it work> Thanks again,
-Derek


----------



## roflwaffle (Jan 8, 2012)

I have found everything I need BUT one thing. How do I make a conveyor or roller for the shirt to go through the printer? Its a espon 1400.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Regular desktop ink actually runs around 800-1500$ per liter when you do the math.
You will need a textile ink. HPs are generally considered poor canidates for DTGs because of the way the head handles ink.
There are several sources under the DIYDTG section. Check out Misson Accomplished Liscense to Thrill pg 39, post 538 or somewhere around there for the Clue Book.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

roflwaffle said:


> Where is cheap dtg ink? Every website i have went on has it for hundreds of dollars. Could you post an example link? Also according to other people making a dtg printer can be done with any inkjet or bubble jet printer. I understand about the inks but if I got the other ink would it work> Thanks again,
> -Derek


I know nothing about this DTG printer, but save yourself headache and many questions this inventor
(not sure if that's what you call him) is a member on the TSF ABCDAN http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/abmcdan.html

Easy T Standard Printer

So to save time, money, questions, this maybe a good choice for you. 





zoom_monster said:


> You may not be aware, but the inks in desktop printers are a lot more expensive than any DTG ink.


That was a fast reply ..good job


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Good morning Derek

If you haven't found it yet, here's a link to the DTG DIY section DIY DTG - T-Shirt Forums You'll find a lot of information here.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

HP printers will not work for direct to garment printing as they are thermal printers and do not play well with the pigmented ink with binders that is required for direct to garment printing. To my knowledge - all direct to garment printers use piezo electric print heads for this reason.


----------



## roflwaffle (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks, another question though. If a dtg printer has a max printing area of :

Printing area :300mmX200mm, how to I tell the sze of that? Is it normal or small or even larger?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

That's pretty small for a garment printer. It's comparable to a legal size sheet of paper.


----------



## roflwaffle (Jan 8, 2012)

How do I tell? Like how did you figure that out? And for a dtg could I make that space larger?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Google "page size" or mm to inches calculator... Or grab a ruler. You want to figure out the specs you want then look for a printer that meets what you need.


----------



## roflwaffle (Jan 8, 2012)

oh ok thanks. Could I extend the tray to make size bigger since its an espon T20?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

roflwaffle said:


> oh ok thanks. Could I extend the tray to make size bigger since its an espon T20?


T20??? That's a thermal recipt printer.


----------



## roflwaffle (Jan 8, 2012)

No type in google "Espon Stylus T20 inkjet Printer" its from Europe


----------

